# Ebay API --> Guter Workshop oder Tutorial ?



## Chimaira (18. Februar 2008)

Hoi Leute,

kennt jemand von euch einen guten Workshop oder ein gutes Tutorial über den Umgang mit der Ebay API ? ICh will damit ein Programm schreiben welches mir aus einer bestimmten Kategorie in einem bestimmten Preisfeld Produkte rausfiltert.

Dies benötige ich zu privaten Zwecken. Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen!

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke hier:
http://developer.ebay.com/developercenter/java/
wirst du was passendes finden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Chimaira (18. Februar 2008)

gibts da auch was deutsches ? Das wäre hilfreich ... 

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://pages.ebay.de/entwickler/java.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Chimaira (18. Februar 2008)

jo danke. Ich glaube ich habe in deinem zweiten Link etwas gefunden. 

Greeze Chimaira


----------

